# MRE questions



## Phantom38 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a few questions about MRE'S. I plan on buying a case of MRE'S for an airsoft event but what does type A mean? I also would like to know if $35 per case is a good price for last years batch? 

-Thanks, Phantom


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Type A means it is a military MRE. Same with Type B. They may have a different menus and nutrition count. Type C has fewer calories and is often made for commercial or civilian contractor sales. A/B are also generally true to their label, where C is a guessing game. 

I have not purchased MRE's in a long time, so I will let someone else help you with price.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Phantom38 said:


> I have a few questions about MRE'S. I plan on buying a case of MRE'S for an airsoft event but what does type A mean? I also would like to know if $35 per case is a good price for last years batch?
> 
> -Thanks, Phantom


Being an old C-Rats troop and knowing very little about MRE's except compared to the C-rations they are pretty darn good. I can't answer about what type A means, but if you can get a case of 12 Milspec MRE's for $35.00 jump on it. The cheapest I have seen them in the past year or so is around $65.00 per case.


----------



## Phantom38 (Aug 15, 2013)

oldvet said:


> Being an old C-Rats troop and knowing very little about MRE's except compared to the C-rations they are pretty darn good. I can't answer about what type A means, but if you can get a case of 12 Milspec MRE's for $35.00 jump on it. The cheapest I have seen them in the past year or so is around $65.00 per case.


Cool, thanks for the replies!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

A and B denote different menus sets.
They are equally tasty or untasty depending how you like MREs (I like 'em just fine), just filled with different choices of meals.

if you are indeed getting a full (12 military MREs) case for 35 dollar run, dont walk, to buy it.
Here at the commissary even we pay $89 per case (of 12 individual MREs)


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

PS: a military issue case looks like a big brown cardboard box.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Phantom....while I am NOT a fan of MRE's due to the shelf life/ storage issue. For $35 a case (12) even if they are the "civilian" version I'd take every case I could get my hands on!! Current prices here are Military surplus 7+ years old $75 a case, civilian version $65 a case.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

101airborne said:


> Phantom....while I am NOT a fan of MRE's due to the shelf life/ storage issue. For $35 a case (12) even if they are the "civilian" version I'd take every case I could get my hands on!! Current prices here are Military surplus 7+ years old $75 a case, civilian version $65 a case.


SAME Here..........


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> SAME Here..........


What's up sourdough? I'm/was oldsoldier from "the other place".


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

101airborne said:


> What's up sourdough? I'm/was oldsoldier from "the other place".


Just caching supplies and building camouflaged treehouses in the wilderness.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

MRE's be ok, just ain't my favorite. Good ta fill in fer quick meals. That be a real cheap price. Check it out real well, sure it ain't just the entre?

Plus, military issue MRE's ain't supposed ta be fer sale ta the general public. That been a big thin lately. Civillian version ain't bad, just not so many calories. Storage life be dependant on how they be stored. The cooler ya keep em, the longer they store.

I make up my own. Mine keep in the pack fer a year, but be stuff I like ta eat.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

It is extremely important to know how they were stored and at what temp they were kept. The military has a chart for life of MREs and heat will kill them. I know people will argue this point but my partner is a dealer and we keep them all under 70 degrees. If kept in 100 degree F they have a shelf life of less than a month. That is the nutritional value is gone after 30 days at that temp. You can still eat them but it is like eating the cardboard box they come in. I do not keep any MREs in my kit except some side products like the cakes and brownies for the kids. 

At most they have a five year shelf life if kept in very cool conditions. Google the Military MRE Chart for storage. $35 is an outstanding price if they are good ones. GB


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

GB: I think they are bigger sticklers for life of them now than before.
The old chart went up to 13 years if stored at 60 and 11 if stored at 70.

I have eaten 8 year old MRE's before and enjoyed them , am pretty confident my current MRE's will last me 10 yrs as SHTF food as I store them at a constant and not excessive temp.


----------



## Phantom38 (Aug 15, 2013)

BlueZ said:


> A and B denote different menus sets.
> They are equally tasty or untasty depending how you like MREs (I like 'em just fine), just filled with different choices of meals.
> 
> if you are indeed getting a full (12 military MREs) case for 35 dollar run, dont walk, to buy it.
> Here at the commissary even we pay $89 per case (of 12 individual MREs)


Okay, I think I'll get the A menu.



BlueZ said:


> PS: a military issue case looks like a big brown cardboard box.


Yeah, I've bought a few single surplus MRE's.



101airborne said:


> Phantom....while I am NOT a fan of MRE's due to the shelf life/ storage issue. For $35 a case (12) even if they are the "civilian" version I'd take every case I could get my hands on!! Current prices here are Military surplus 7+ years old $75 a case, civilian version $65 a case.


There the real deal military stuff. I checked just to make sure.



GrinnanBarrett said:


> It is extremely important to know how they were stored and at what temp they were kept. The military has a chart for life of MREs and heat will kill them. I know people will argue this point but my partner is a dealer and we keep them all under 70 degrees. If kept in 100 degree F they have a shelf life of less than a month. That is the nutritional value is gone after 30 days at that temp. You can still eat them but it is like eating the cardboard box they come in. I do not keep any MREs in my kit except some side products like the cakes and brownies for the kids.
> 
> At most they have a five year shelf life if kept in very cool conditions. Google the Military MRE Chart for storage. $35 is an outstanding price if they are good ones. GB


They're stored inside from what the guy told me. So 70-80 degrees. So they should be good since there last years batch. I plan on eating them over 2-3 months at airsoft/hiking events.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Make your own; we do. Find 'from scratch' recipes and package it all in a jar or 
vuu seal it. 

The kids have a couple in their bags and my husband has? been known to use instead of instead of making dinner.


----------

